# EHEIM Skim 350 Aquarium Filter



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Been looking at this and was wondering if anyone uses it and if so what are your thoughts on it. Seems like it works well from what I have read.


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

Seems to work well for me in taking the film off the top of the tank. I had to modify it a bit by adding some mesh over the top, clamped down with a zip tie. This helps to make sure that my smaller fish and shrimp don't get sucked into the intake.

My one complaint is that I have to clean out the sponge about once a week as it does trap a lot of debris that gets past my netting. A small price to pay for a nice clean water surface though. I'm very happy I have it.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

DirtDevilDTOM said:


> Seems to work well for me in taking the film off the top of the tank. I had to modify it a bit by adding some mesh over the top, clamped down with a zip tie. This helps to make sure that my smaller fish and shrimp don't get sucked into the intake.
> 
> My one complaint is that I have to clean out the sponge about once a week as it does trap a lot of debris that gets past my netting. A small price to pay for a nice clean water surface though. I'm very happy I have it.


What type of mesh did you use on it?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It's amzng! There is zero surface film that any gas, CO2 or O2, that rises to the surface immediately enters the atmosphere. I have it turn on and off with the lights so nothing gets sucked in during the night while they sleep.

The mesh needs to be pretty large. Small mesh impedes the flow too much. I experimented and decided against using mesh, foam, or anything else.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

DirtDevilDTOM said:


> Seems to work well for me in taking the film off the top of the tank. I had to modify it a bit by adding some mesh over the top, clamped down with a zip tie. This helps to make sure that my smaller fish and shrimp don't get sucked into the intake.
> 
> My one complaint is that I have to clean out the sponge about once a week as it does trap a lot of debris that gets past my netting. A small price to pay for a nice clean water surface though. I'm very happy I have it.


can you post a picture on the mod.?
Like others mentioned , I also think they are great & does what it is made to do, the con is as mentioned the sucking in of shrimp, hence I`m interested in the mod.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I have it turn on and off with the lights so nothing gets sucked in during the night while they sleep.


That's funny! if was going to get it, I was thinking the total opposite! Was going to run at night, because I was reading that it creates micro bubbles if you run it at full speed.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I run this at night too, helps with not gassing my fish.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

dragam21 said:


> That's funny! if was going to get it, I was thinking the total opposite! Was going to run at night, because I was reading that it creates micro bubbles if you run it at full speed.


Yeah, I thought about that too. It does suck in air and spit out small bubbles. But some of my fish are surface sleepers so it's not a risk I'm willing to take unless I have a strainer on the intake. Regardless, the surface remains clear of any film so it's not going to limit gas exchange if it isn't run during the night. In fact, the skimmer works so well I'm confident that I only need to run it for an hour a day, but that would require it to be plugged into its own timer.


----------



## LeeHarvey81 (Jan 27, 2015)

My experience is similar to the others. I bought this initially because of a thick protein film that kept developing over the course of a day or two.

Purchased the skim 350 online (they only had foam skimmers at my LFS) and installed it in the top corner of my tank next to where my outflow is attached.

First few days I kept it on all day, but I realized that while the water surface was pristine, it was causing too much surface agitation and micro bubbles and that's no bueno for my pressurized CO2 planted tank.

So, now I have it installed but unplugged. I just run it ever other day or so for 5-10 minutes. Clears the film right up. You'll want to leave it unplugged during feeding and if you have tiny fry or inverts or floating plants (duckweed) maybe consider a DIY screen over the intake tube. 

Cleaning is just squeezing out a 1" cube sponge filter every so often. 

Even with the issues I've stated this product does what it says it will. A great purpose built device.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I run mine at the lowest setting 24/7, no issues of micro bubbles & still keep the 48X21 surface spotless.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

I did buy it, should be here tomorrow :hihi:! I have the apex unit so I am going to only run it at night. I figure have it come on around 1am and shut off at 7am. From what I am reading from you guys, that should be long enough!


----------



## LeeHarvey81 (Jan 27, 2015)

dragam21 said:


> I did buy it, should be here tomorrow :hihi:! I have the apex unit so I am going to only run it at night. I figure have it come on around 1am and shut off at 7am. From what I am reading from you guys, that should be long enough!


That'll be way longer than necessary to handle the film. Though you could want to leave it on for flow and aeration.


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

Excellent at what it does; cleans film or duckweed quickly.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

"some micro bubbles" is an understatement. The one I just got tonight is pearling. No that's not from a fresh water change lol. I notice the Frogbit blocks it up and makes it suck some air. While I like the added flow, this will be set to only come on an hour a day.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a big fan of mine. It's definitely a killer of fish at night, if you have small species that tend to sleep near the surface. I'm curious to see pictures of DirtDevilDTOM's mod as well. My idea was to cut some thin plastic "fins" and superglue them in place in the low points of the intake, so water can still flow freely, but small tetra-sized fish are still blocked.

Extraordinarily effective at sweeping the surface bio-film clear, though.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

My only concern with putting anything on top of the intake would be adding weight and then the top does not auto level itself with the water level.


----------



## LeeHarvey81 (Jan 27, 2015)

dragam21 said:


> My only concern with putting anything on top of the intake would be adding weight and then the top does not auto level itself with the water level.


The tube is designed to capture air bubbles for buoyancy. I think as long as the materials used are light, you should be fine. Besides if it became a problem you could just slide the whole unit closer to the surface to compensate. 

Really though i just avoid the whole problem by turning it on for just a few mins at a time.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The tube is very sensitive to any weight. If you moved the unit up, that would nullify the floating intake design.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> The tube is very sensitive to any weight. If you moved the unit up, that would nullify the floating intake design.


Correct, but "any" weight is a bit of a stretch. Whatever design changes have to be very light weight, is all. Simple enough to place it on top of the floating intake and see if it still floats at a workable level, then you know if it's too heavy. The trickier part is to make sure the flow is not impeded.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It's not just the weight, but the restriction in flow also causes the tube to sink lower. E.g. a used a fine mesh (nylon tully cloth) attached with a rubberband and the restriction in flow caused it to sink lower than normal. If you're wondering how well the fine mesh worked, it prevented large debris from getting sucked down but all the debris just gathered around the intake. This stopped most of the skimming action, however water was sucked in below the water line essentially rendering it useless as a skimmer. This is with fine mesh tully cloth so perhaps large mesh would work better.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Large mesh might work better, but I'm wary of any solution that blocks flow too much. I tried a couple of things that failed miserably (for similar reasons as you describe) before hitting on the idea for the little fins, in line with the existing slots: almost no impact on flow. I just have to find some dang black or gray scrap plastic and then I'll give it a go.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

I hooked it up last night, worked amazing! Going to let it run its course and keep my fingers crossed that it does not become a fish eating machine!


----------



## brogan (Jan 16, 2012)

I was thinking of picking one up and putting it on a timer so it runs 15 min 2x per day. I am using the Tom Aquarium Surface Skimmer on my Eheim 2217, but the sponge prefilter changes the flow after a few days and the skimmer needs constant tweaking. Sometimes the filter starts sucking air before I get a chance to clean the prefilter.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

brogan said:


> I was thinking of picking one up and putting it on a timer so it runs 15 min 2x per day. I am using the Tom Aquarium Surface Skimmer on my Eheim 2217, but the sponge prefilter changes the flow after a few days and the skimmer needs constant tweaking. Sometimes the filter starts sucking air before I get a chance to clean the prefilter.


The Eheim has to be tweaked periodcally, too, if your water levels change more than an inch.

Not that spitting a few bubbles is an especially big problem.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

kman said:


> Not that spitting a few bubbles is an especially big problem.


That's why I am only running it at night.....


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

I only run mine 15 minutes a day and try to be near to remove little fish, shrimp or large amount of plant leaves.


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry, a little late to respond here! 

I just used the mesh from a loofah that I took apart. You can get them from walmart, target or just about anywhere. Once you take it apart you will have this HUGE mass of mesh you can do anything with. Its very light and the weight doesn't push the skimmer head down at all. Use a tiny little zip tie around it and you're done! Simplest mod ever.

The mesh is really thin too so it doesn't restrict the flow at all. The heaviest part is the zip tie and that hasn't been an issue.

Sorry don't have a pic with me now, I'll try to upload one later.

What sponges are you guys using for this? I have been running the eheim sponges but I am looking for something more economical long term that I can cut to size myself.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

DirtDevilDTOM said:


> Sorry, a little late to respond here!
> 
> I just used the mesh from a loofah that I took apart. You can get them from walmart, target or just about anywhere. Once you take it apart you will have this HUGE mass of mesh you can do anything with. Its very light and the weight doesn't push the skimmer head down at all. Use a tiny little zip tie around it and you're done! Simplest mod ever.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Yes, please post a pic!

I'm using the stock synthetic sponge. That kind of sponge is likely to last decades before breaking down, so I'm not really worried about it. The motor will probably die before the sponge breaks down.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never gassed any fish in all the time I've used CO2 but the Skim350 swallowed an Oto in a week. The mesh idea didn't work out: using tully nylon cloth wrapped around the tube and window screen inside the tube both prevented skimming; water rushed in from beneath the surface. Placed a bioball in the tube: tube bottomed out; no skimming.


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

Here are a few shots of what I put together. It was incredibly simple. I don't have any issues with the auto-leveler.

Rip open a loofah and use the smallest zip tie possible as that is what adds the most weight.

I do have to take it off twice a week though and clean the gunk off of it as it will prefilter a lot of the larger pieces which get stuck to the mesh. If too much gets built up there, it will impact the ability for it to skim. I think this would happen though with or without the mesh.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, I also used large mesh like that and it prevented skimming.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

I also did the mesh thing and it prevented it from doing it job properly. It always got an air pocket at the top. So now I run it in the day because it sucked in some shrimp, which was not a big deal they lived just fine, but the 3 fish that it took in did not do as well! :icon_frow


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

I, too, played with this endlessly after I lost a tetra or two, and I settled on making a small rectangular piece of this black plastic mesh that I had gotten from michael's. White can be obtained at walmart. The width is as wide as the circle opening will take and the length can be a bit longer. I bent it half way and sort of spring loaded it into the circle opening. Since a square peg can't fit into a round hole, I aligned the half circles to each of the 4 openings. Because, if you don't, they'll block the 4 openings and prevent the skim from working again. I'll take a picture for you guys when I get home tonight. 

It "sorta,kinda" works to save the fauna because it cuts down on opening size and increases their chances of bouncing off and out of the hole, but bear in mind, if the critters are too small, they'll still slip through. Like everyone else's attempts, if you block the openings with anything small enough to prevent the critters, you essentially block the ability to skim, so it's a catch-22. The other problem is that it's sort of stiff, so after a while, it'll become brittle and break at the bend and I have to make another one. So far, knock on wood, I've been able to save my tetras, but we'll see if one manages to worm his way inside the opening anyway or bounce off and out of the tank.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I still think my idea to glue in little thin plastic "fins" in line with the intake slots should work. Negligible weight and nearly zero impingement on flow if you're using very thin plastic, but cuts the opening slot size in half. I just haven't had time to experiment and find a good piece of (black) plastic for it. Maybe I'll remember when I'm at the supermarket and find some sort of packaging that has the right plastic.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

sort of like a cross eh? yea, that could probably work. it would at least make the hole quarter of it's size over the top, maybe I may "borrow" that idea to do the next one when mine breaks again. you could probably try it with the plastic mesh that I use.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll tell you what works great. Get a loofah from the grocery, the plastic mesh kind. Cut a piece to fit and use a zip tie around the stem to hold in place. I've had mine like that for 2 months now w/o issue.

*edit* hah, saw this method posted a page back, all credit goes to that post since it came in here first


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

ipkiss said:


> sort of like a cross eh? yea, that could probably work. it would at least make the hole quarter of it's size over the top, maybe I may "borrow" that idea to do the next one when mine breaks again. you could probably try it with the plastic mesh that I use.


Actually, no, not even a cross, but that's an excellent enhancement to the concept that I just may try out. 

Think guitar pick. Now cut it into four pieces. There are your fins. Superglue them onto bottom of the intake channels, straight up. Extremely thin, and since it's inline with the direction of water, almost no impact on flow, and extremely light weight.

Actually, a picture is worth 1000 words. Excuse the MS Paint hatchet job, but perhaps this conveys the idea better. Four fins, like what I've drawn in red:

















A cross bar could possibly be added near the top, but that has a higher chance of interfering with the surface suction, so might be best to try this without it, first.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

kman, I see. all cool things to try next!



bsantucci said:


> I'll tell you what works great. Get a loofah from the grocery, the plastic mesh kind. Cut a piece to fit and use a zip tie around the stem to hold in place. I've had mine like that for 2 months now w/o issue.
> 
> *edit* hah, saw this method posted a page back, all credit goes to that post since it came in here first


yea, I may try that too, but I think solcielo and dragram said that they didn't seem to have success with that. perhaps you have to set the flow to be stronger?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone else find it funny that almost everyone who owns the Skim350 has tried to find ways to prevent it from killing fish and shrimp?

The fin idea looks like it would work to prevent small fish from getting sucked in, but not shrimp.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

ipkiss said:


> yea, I may try that too, but I think solcielo and dragram said that they didn't seem to have success with that. perhaps you have to set the flow to be stronger?


I have mine set to about halfway on the slider for flow. I'm leaving using this skimmer though. While serviceable, it gets clogged so quick.

I just bought this and it arrives Thursday. I had an extra AC20 sitting around so I figured why not. This will give me better surface movement too and I can move my Koralia lower.

http://www.picoaquariums.com/fluval-aquaclear-skimmer-boxes/120-fluval-aquaclear-skimmer-boxes.html


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually, now that I've spent some time researching this, I've come to a few conclusions.

1) I do think my method will work. Just have to confirm.

2) Some people are able to make the mesh work, others have issues with it. Not sure why it works for some and not others... perhaps it has to do with the adjustment setting on the skimmer? higher works, lower doesn't, or vice-versa?

3) There is an alternate method that a UK guy figured out, involving stainless mesh that may be good for shrimp in particular... but I could see a small and curious fish jumping right over it without much trouble. See more in this thread:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/eheim-surface-skimmer-death-trap.31291/










4) Perhaps best of all, IF WE CAN FIND THEM (argh): There is an alternate product out there, somewhere. Easier to clean, and designed with better intake protection on the top part. VERY similar to the Eheim. But possibly only available in Singapore? See the "Ocean Free Surf Clear":

See review here: http://www.urbanaquaria.com/2014/05/product-review-ocean-free-surf-clear.html

















It's OOS at Amazon's India website, but there's a shop on FleaBay's UK store that seems to carry them. I just may give it a try, if shipping can be had for a moderately reasonable price.

EDIT: I just found this place that probably actually carries them and ships them here. The biggest issue I'm now seeing is apparently this runs on 220v so it may not work on US power sources. I'll have to research more. http://www.hinterfeld.com/220240v-a...ver-surface-skimmer-marine-freshw-p-1724.html

Bump:


Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that almost everyone who owns the Skim350 has tried to find ways to prevent it from killing fish and shrimp?
> 
> The fin idea looks like it would work to prevent small fish from getting sucked in, but not shrimp.


True. Mine has eaten far too many of my small fish, though, while my Amanos don't seem especially interested in it. 

I've actually read a number of reports that shrimp (usually) survive getting sucked in. Shrimplets even go in on purpose to graze on the sponge, and just have to be removed when cleaning. So for me, the main protection is for my fish.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

See how the water is building up behind the screen? That right there is where the film would build up and cause it to fail in my case. That was the first design I had with my plastic mesh. Just curl the same rectangular piece of mesh into a circle along the circumference of the opening to block off the intakes. Maybe my plastic mesh is too thick. Maybe it has to do with how thick our films are. Shrug.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

ipkiss said:


> See how the water is building up behind the screen? That right there is where the film would build up and cause it to fail


And yet, it seems to work.

But OMG I want that Ocean Free Surf Clear thing! It solves every issue I have with the Eheim!


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like that OF skimmer has solved the intake issue. It also makes it easy to get the sponge out without taking the whole thing apart which would be awesome. I'm surprised that Eheim is the only company that makes a surface skimmer like this in the states - the OF looks so much better. 

My mesh idea works for me but it sounds like others have issues with it. I do have the flow kicked up quite high so maybe that's the difference? I also clean the whole thing including the sponge twice a week.

I like the idea of putting the stainless mesh INSIDE the ring but doesn't that leave the top of it open for little things to swim in still? I would think that the weight of this would leave the same issue as what other people are having with the mesh concept as well.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

man, a cardinal/neon tetra will still fit into that ocean free surf clear!

Kman, aren't you a fellow fluval owner? We can probably try this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZGeZzkh3yI


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

DirtDevilDTOM said:


> Looks like that OF skimmer has solved the intake issue. It also makes it easy to get the sponge out without taking the whole thing apart which would be awesome. I'm surprised that Eheim is the only company that makes a surface skimmer like this in the states - the OF looks so much better.
> 
> My mesh idea works for me but it sounds like others have issues with it. I do have the flow kicked up quite high so maybe that's the difference? I also clean the whole thing including the sponge twice a week.
> 
> I like the idea of putting the stainless mesh INSIDE the ring but doesn't that leave the top of it open for little things to swim in still? I would think that the weight of this would leave the same issue as what other people are having with the mesh concept as well.


Yeah, I'm totally jonesing for that OF skimmer now.

I might try the mesh. Seems like some having issues with it, but others are doing fine, so who knows? It's essentially a free mod, so worth a shot.

I had the same thought about the stainless mesh. It's clearly working for a few people in that UK forum thread who were discussing it, so it must work, but I agree it looks too easy to go right over the top. Good for shrimp, perhaps, but not really for fish.



ipkiss said:


> man, a cardinal/neon tetra will still fit into that ocean free surf clear!
> 
> Kman, aren't you a fellow fluval owner? We can probably try this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZGeZzkh3yI


No, I have an Eheim, but I'm familiar with those. They would work any kind of canister. I just really hate the way they look. I spent good money for glass lily pipes so they look halfway decent... I don't want all that bulky plastic junk in the tank, even if it works well. The Eheim (and OF) skimmers are just barely tolerable, size-wise. I wish I didn't need them at all, because the less stuff in my tank, the better!

A neon would make past the main opening (very much like the Eheim opening), but not if you put the extra little grate on top, made especially for it. Take a look at the second photo. And the second video I just linked!


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

oh! the grate is the win! now why can't eheim go make a grate like that for theirs?? there was another thread about some people 3d printing aquarium products. hmm! someone talented with drawings required for 3d printers could probably have a go


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

I use mine full blast 100% of the time. Doesn't seem to de-gas or catch fish for me at all which is good. I like that it takes surface water and mixes it with lower levels (increasing oxygen dispersion).


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Okedokey said:


> I use mine full blast 100% of the time. Doesn't seem to de-gas or catch fish for me at all which is good. I like that it takes surface water and mixes it with lower levels (increasing oxygen dispersion).


Totally depends on what kind of fish you have. Larger fish, no problem. Shrimp that stay on the bottom, no problem.

Small fish (like tetras) that hang out near the surface? BIG problem.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah i have lots of small tetras, never had that issue.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Okedokey said:


> yeah i have lots of small tetras, never had that issue.


Depends on where they hang out. Golden White Clouds hang at the surface, and get nailed way too often.  Rummynose tetras less often, but occasionally. My neons usually hang out in the bottom half of the tank, so I think I've only every lost one of them. And two Otos. I'd imagine this thing would be serious death to Killifish, since they're small and like to hang out near the surface, too.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm with OkeyDokey on this. I've had it with Cardinals, green neons, and zebra danios. In fact, the zebra danios liked playing in the suction. Maybe don't have it running at full blast if things are getting sucked in?


----------



## Tylermn93 (May 25, 2013)

Wow im surprised ive had my eheim skim for a couple months now and not one fish has been caught inside. I have ottos rummnose and neon dwarf rainbows. Not one victom knock on wood!
Edit- also i keep the power on halfway and run it every couple of hours for 20 minoutes


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think it comes down to luck, the first couple of weeks was fine! And then the carnage happened.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

For what it's worth and as promised, here's pics on how I rigged mine: 











The gaps on the edges can conceivably let some critters through but it's what also still allows it to skim properly. The "holes" on that axis in pic4 is what worries me the most.

Here's some shots of how it was hard at work before I pulled it out for pics. Some larger leaf pieces were caught. Hopefully, if it was a critter, it would've thrashed and bounced back into safety. 










Now that you guys have posted so many ideas, I'll have to try them next. The loofah mesh seems to be simplest and most promising so thanks to the original and subsequent guys who post that. I'm also thinking other ideas like maybe a bottle cap cut with a dremel to resemble the grate on the ocean surf clear. Maybe a larger piece of this plastic mesh cut to resemble said grate ... maybe I'm just spending too much time thinking about this!


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got one of these in from CO2 Art, wish me luck:


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

Brian Mc said:


> Just got one of these in from CO2 Art, wish me luck:


Ok, that looks really nice. Does the skimmer part move with the water level at all or is it stationary? If something like that worked, it would be nice to cut down on a piece of equipment. Does it skim the surface though and shoot it back into the water though?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

DirtDevilDTOM said:


> Ok, that looks really nice. Does the skimmer part move with the water level at all or is it stationary? If something like that worked, it would be nice to cut down on a piece of equipment. Does it skim the surface though and shoot it back into the water though?


That's the intake so it should pull it through the filter after skimming. I can't comment on if it is self leveling though.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Brian Mc said:


> Just got one of these in from CO2 Art, wish me luck:


I love the way the glass pipes look when they are new, but after a few months not so good!


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

DirtDevilDTOM said:


> Ok, that looks really nice. Does the skimmer part move with the water level at all or is it stationary? If something like that worked, it would be nice to cut down on a piece of equipment. Does it skim the surface though and shoot it back into the water though?


Yes, it is supposed to move with the water level. Haven't tried it yet. The best part is if a fish or shrimp gets stuck in it you won't even have to see it. :biggrin: It pulls straight into the filter. My research led me to believe that besides skimming it will also de-gas the water somewhat and help me bring O2 in. If so then I might have to crank the CO2 up some but am hoping to lose the powerhead at the surface for a ripple. 



dragam21 said:


> I love the way the glass pipes look when they are new, but after a few months not so good!


Yeah, can't wait til I have to clean this one. :help:


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

Brian Mc said:


> Yes, it is supposed to move with the water level. Haven't tried it yet. The best part is if a fish or shrimp gets stuck in it you won't even have to see it. :biggrin: It pulls straight into the filter. My research led me to believe that besides skimming it will also de-gas the water somewhat and help me bring O2 in. If so then I might have to crank the CO2 up some but am hoping to lose the powerhead at the surface for a ripple.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, can't wait til I have to clean this one. :help:


Please let me know how this works for you when you first get it setup and after using it for a bit. I didn't know they made intakes that had the skimmer built in and it looks great also! If it works for you, I'll probably give that a shot.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

DirtDevilDTOM said:


> Please let me know how this works for you when you first get it setup and after using it for a bit. I didn't know they made intakes that had the skimmer built in and it looks great also! If it works for you, I'll probably give that a shot.


Yes, I am very curious on how well its going to work!


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Been using the Eheim for quite some time, have never had a fatality, and I have a tank full of small fish. My only complaints are 1. it's ugly. 2. have to take the entire thing out to clean it. 3. the suction cups either a) won't let go b) won't stick. It does work very well.


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

I hear you guys, will update here on the NAG glass one once I have used it for awhile. FYI that CO2 Art pic shows a black O ring on it but the actual piece I got has a red O ring like all the other NAG pics of it you can find. Will get it hooked up in the next week or so. It was a little cheaper on evilbay but I wanted it quicker and like to support our sponsors. I thought $46 shipped from UK was pretty good though.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

kman said:


> Actually, no, not even a cross, but that's an excellent enhancement to the concept that I just may try out.
> 
> Think guitar pick. Now cut it into four pieces. There are your fins. Superglue them onto bottom of the intake channels, straight up. Extremely thin, and since it's inline with the direction of water, almost no impact on flow, and extremely light weight.
> 
> ...


Just to follow up my own post in this thread:

My idea works, and was quite easy.

I used a couple of black plastic knives, thoughtfully provided by my local Chinese food delivery restaurant.  










*Tools needed: *

A knife, or Xacto knife, box cutter, you name it, for cutting down the plastic knife's serrations
Pliers for easier snapping. (or just use your fingers, but less precise)
A File, to shape the final product
Super Glue, for attaching the fins (I used super glue gel)

Depending on how hard your plastic source is to work with, you may do fine with a simple pair of scissors. Wing it... there's really no fancy technique here.

*Instructions:*

1) Cut/break the plastic into appropriate sized pieces (4, one for each opening)


















2) File the pieces into a size that fits nicely in the opening, matches the exterior curve, etc. A smidge higher than the turret is better than a smidge lower. I think.










3) Super glue the four pieces into place.


















4) Profit. (kidding)

4) Stick the turret back in the skimmer, turn it on, and see how it works!










It floats a little lower in the water, but otherwise it works just fine, and small fish aren't going to get into the (relatively large, now small) slots anymore.










I would prefer some thinner plastic, but these (free!) knives worked fine. Something especially thin, along the lines of the thickness of a lid to a margarine tub, would be even better, and let the turret float higher. I just haven't found any in black. Maybe someday I'll swap the right stuff in, but this seems to be working nicely for now.


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like ebay sell the Ocean surf skimmer now. Not sure if it work with 110v for the US. These only use 3 watts. Have anybody try to see if it work? I know it would work but worry about long term, catch a fire...motor goes out....

[Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## LeeHarvey81 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just an update. Ive had the eheim 350 for a few months now and i still like it. I've found i have to clean out the internal sponge filter at least twice a week to maintain optimal function. Also, learned first hand that RCS are not safe in a tank with this skimmer without modification.


----------



## Sunsetsearider (Sep 30, 2012)

I alternate mine around as needed to get rid of surface film and debris. Works great.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Used this for a while as well, it was hidden in my tech box (pump housing thats in juwel tanks) that no longer house filter or a pump since im using an external eheim filter. Never had the issue with fish being sucked in since the housing has meshes at top and bottom. Could see how this is an issue though. Did its job very well though i did not like that i had to use one more cord, it made a gurgling noise and had to be cleaned frequently.
Using JBLs surface skimmer now instead that you connect on the filter intake. Actually cleans the surface faster, makes zero noise and really easy to maintain. Downside... Its egen uglier than the eheim skimmer. But if you can hide it like i can there really is no downside imo.


----------

